# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Mỹ >  Đến làng "đồ chơi... dành cho người lớn"

## danghung

Dildo là một dạng Sex Toy – đồ chơi tình dục. Dù mang ý nghĩa xấu xí nhưng người ta không thể đổi tên được thị trấn này. Thoạt đằua nghe tên, có thể bạn sẽ nghĩ ngôi làng này có vấn đề, hay là nơi xuất xứ của món đồ chơi đó. Nhưng không phải vậy.


Dildo là một thị trấn ở phía đông nam của vịnh Trinity trên đảo Newfoundland, vùng Newfoundland và Labrador, Canada. Dildo nằm giữa South Dildo và New Harbour. Dildo là tên thị trấn và một hòn đảo nằm cách thị trấn không xa.




Cũng giống như nhiều thành phố du lịch khách, phong cảnh Dildo rất đẹp. Tuy nhiên, điều khiến du khách tò mò nhất về thị trấn này lại không nằm ở phong cảnh sơn thủy hữu tình mà nằm ở ý nghĩa tên Dildo. Trong tiếng Anh, dildo là một loại đồ chơi tình dục. Cụ thể là bộ phận sinh dục được làm giả của đàn ông.


Tuy nhiên, trước đây, Dildo được gán với ý nghĩa lạng mạn hơn rất nhiều. Người ta từng nghĩ rằng cái tên bắt nguồn từ Tây Ban Nha hoặc Bồ Đào Nha hoặc là tên một loại cây của người Anh-điêng hoặc là hình dạng của vùng đất mũi. Nơi này nổi tiếng với những phong cảnh đẹp tuyệt vời và là một nơi tuyệt vời để xem cá voi. Nhiều người đã đến định cư ở đây vì lượng cá và cá voi phong phú.




Địa danh "Dildo" xuất hiện ít nhất từ năm 1711, mặc dù người ta vẫn chưa biết chính xác cái tên này xuất hiện như thế nào. Ban đầu, nguồn gốc của từ "dildo" khá tối nghĩa. Nó được sử dụng vào đầu thế kỷ 16 để miêu tả cho một vật hình trụ giống bộ phận sinh dục của đàn ông (ống nghiệm). Nó cũng được xem như món đồ chơi tình dục. Cái tên này sau đó được viết lệch thành "Dildoe" và lần đầu tiên được áp dụng cho đảo Dildo ngoài khơi thị trấn Dildo hiện nay.


Nhà khoa học xã hội William Hamilton Baillie chú ý rằng thuyền trưởng James Cook và trợ lý của ông Michael Lane đã vẽ bản đồ Newfoundland vào những năm 1760. Họ luôn cười ngặt ngẽo trước cái tên kỳ dị này. Thậm chí nó còn bị đe dọa không xuất hiện trên bản đồ vì có thể xúc phạm đến người đọc.

Cái tên Dildo luôn mang lại phiền phức và tai tiếng cho những người sống ở đây. Trong thế kỷ 20, rất nhiều chiến dịch đổi tên xuất hiện nhưng tất cả đều thất bại vì người dân quá quen với cái tên lạ lùng này rồi.


Dildo đã được Tạp chí Harrowsmith trao tặng danh hiệu một trong những thị trấn nhỏ đẹp nhất ở Canada. Chính danh hiệu này cùng với ý nghĩa kỳ dị của tên mà Dildo rất thu hút khách du lịch. Tại đây, người ta xây nhà nghỉ, xây dựng cửa hàng bán đồ thủ công, kho thực phẩm và nhà hàng để phục vụ du khách ngày càng tăng. Khu vực này chỉ cách sân golf Pitcher's Pond Golf Course khoảng 20 phút. Đây cũng là thiên đường của động vật biển có vú, chim biển và động vật hoang dã khác, các loại đã sinh sống ở đây nhiều thế kỷ. Các dịch vụ biển ở đây phát triển mạnh mẽ như bơi thuyền và câu cá.

----------

